# backup mx - Backscatter



## mido (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo ISPConfig-Community,

 ich betreibe ein multiserver Setup mit zwei Mailservern wobei einer als  reiner backup MX dient (also für bestimmte Domains relayed).

 Wenn nun eine E-Mail auf jenem Mailserver eingeliefert werden soll,  welcher die Konten zu einer Domain beinhaltet, aber das Empfängerkonto  nicht existiert, wird die Mail noch während der SMTP-Sitzung abgewiesen  (550. 5.1.1 recipient address rejected), was vollkommen in Ordnung ist.

Wird jedoch das selbe auf dem backup mx versucht, wird die Mail zuerst  angenommen, dann versucht an den zuständigen MX zu relayen, was  fehlschlägt (user existiert nicht), worauf hin eine NDN an den Absender  geschickt wird. 

Das ermöglicht es, die Postfächer Dritter mit NDNs zu füllen, sobald mit  einer gefälschten Absenderadresse versucht wird, über den backup mx  Mails an nicht existierende Postfächer zuzustellen. 

Hat jemand zufällig eine schöne Lösung für dieses Problem?

Schon einmal Danke und viele Grüße
mido


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du ISPConfig 3 auf dem Backup MX einsetzt, brauchts Du lediglich die Emailadressen unter Globale Filter > Relay empfänger hinzufügen. Dadurch legt ispconfig eine access list ein welche nur diese Empfänger annimmt und per transport weiterleitet.

Generell würde ich Dir aber bei ISPConfig 3 anstatt der verwendung eines Backup MX setups eher ein Multiserver setup mit mail mirroring empfehlen, da können solche Probleme nicht auftreten und Du hast sogar redundanz bei pop2 und imap und nicht nur smtp.


----------



## mido (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Till,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Ich werde mir das Mirroring mal genauer anschauen.

Viele Grüße
mido


----------

